# Omega Seamaster Quartz Titane



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

Hi, Just hoping for some help. Have an Omega Seamaster Titane Quartz. 1983. Hope someone here can give me some idea as to the approx value please?

many thanks and happy collecting!

Seamaster Titane Quartz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

JoT said:


> Sigh


Why the sigh please?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

You will find out


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

JoT said:


> You will find out


Well, thanks for the cryptic clue...Is it wrong to ask for this help? It is a genuine question from a complete amateur!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

mrdoolally said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > You will find out
> ...


Go and look at Completed Auctions on Ebay....that is the best place to determine the value of a watch.


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> mrdoolally said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


Thank you for the tip!


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

Silver Hawk said:


> mrdoolally said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


No joy with completed auctions on ebay...does seem a bit of a rare beast, or maybe not very popular????

Anyway, if anyone has any idea at all, be extremely grateful. Cheers and best.


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

Here you go -  link


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

mrdoolally said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh
> ...


It's a kind of "nettiquette" thing.

This is a really close and freindly forum, and good manners dictate that you introuduce yourself, let us know a bit about your hobby and generally get to know people. You wouldn't burst into a room full of people you've never met before and start asking them questions.. you get the idea.

Plus, as our friend above has just demonstrated, the info you need is freely available on Google.

Oh, and the forum doesn't like stock photo's, we like to see piccies of the actual piece.

That's the three pieces of "protocol" I can think of that you have transgressed.

PS, I really like the Omega Titane, especially the multifunction model. The only drawback is they wear a bit small these days at, what, 38mm?


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

Drum2000 said:


> Here you go -  link


Thanks. I have done that search before and can find very little. Many repetitive links, and I can only see two for sale on ebay. 1 has a completely different strap to mine, and the other seems to have a different coloured face. I have hunted a lot and there are a couple shown on a website but they are sold and the price archived, so that is why I came here.

I have emailed a couple of dealers to see what they have to say, but imagine they will be talking dealer price.


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

stradacab said:


> mrdoolally said:
> 
> 
> > JoT said:
> ...


OK so sorry. Had no intention of upsetting anyone. Actually, in social situations I would ask questions as that is the best way to get people talking, but I see what you mean.

So, I am happy to add that I inherited this watch from my father when he bought himself a Cartier Tank watch a few years ago. If I had more money I would indeed like to acquire a few classic watches, but unless I get a lottery win, unlikely for now.

Would be happy to add a real photo but have to download to flickr or something similar first I think, hence why I took the quick option. May do so later.

As I said, the Google search is not very helpful. Very limited info out there.

As you can see, this is not multi function, but still 'different', Seems there is a prejudice against quartz according to a jeweller I spoke to, who didn't really know the watch, but made that comment as a generalsiation.

As for size, think it is 36mm lug to lug, so even smaller! However, I like the fact that despite the gold inlay, it is a bit more discreet than some due to the size. Anyway, as I said before, maybe someone out there has a bit more info/knowledge and if so very grateful. But if I am still transgressing certainly don't want to upset anyone!!! Best wishes.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I tried a google myself, but all i seem to get directed to is your listings across other watch forusm as well as RLT...

I would direct you to ebay for valuation, or contact your household insurance to put a value on it. You might also like to contact Omega directly, as they may be able to offer some information on the watch - looking on google this seems to have come up a few years ago - this instance was directed to omega

(Mods, sorry if the links are not OK - i guessed this thread would descend into a rank and get locked soon enough :hypocrite: )


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

$600-$800 depending on condition/boxes/papers. Niche Omega so not a big market. More popular Euro watch and is small in size....

Take some good pictures with a good solid watch description and put it up on eBay. Let the market decide the true value.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Didn't someone ask recently about this very same watch? :huh:

OP, please read the "new members start here" thread in the Introduce Yourself section, it will make some things transparent.

It's not a policy, but generally any "what's it worth" threads get :groan: from members since we are -- for the most part -- not evaluators, cannot precisely and assuredly assess value simply from photos, and some vintage watches vary in value based on sale venue and who wants one at a particular moment.

The suggestion to look at completed sales/auctions isn't a placebo, it is probably the best indication of your watch's value based on recent demand in the marketplace.



> Didn't someone ask recently about this very same watch? :huh:


[B]Yep.[/B]

That got me curious to find a pic of the "multifunction electronic" version, leading me to this thread on WUS with lots of eye candy. My interest is piqued now. Very niche-y, but also pretty cool.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

Drum2000 said:


> Here you go -  link


Oh Drum you do make me laugh... Bravo


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

sparrow said:


> I tried a google myself, but all i seem to get directed to is your listings across other watch forusm as well as RLT...
> 
> I would direct you to ebay for valuation, or contact your household insurance to put a value on it. You might also like to contact Omega directly, as they may be able to offer some information on the watch - looking on google this seems to have come up a few years ago - this instance was directed to omega
> 
> (Mods, sorry if the links are not OK - i guessed this thread would descend into a rank and get locked soon enough :hypocrite: )


To be accurate, I think, one other forum, where I mentioned a couple that seem on sale on ebay, but with no real indication as to proce as I think both are at a fixed, but very different price. I have seen one other, I think, bit on a German (possible Swiss site) indicating 1249 Euros (obviously a lot more than the two on Ebay at mo. Not sure what RLT is. I will look, but the search links to that didn't look relevant,

I will indeed go to Omega, and see what they have to say. Guessed before that they would not really be dealing in the second hand market and therefor not know, but will now have a go.

I am not at all sure about ebay. I hate the damn site. All those repetitive listings, and a cumberrsome, badly designed site and system.

I should add I am not convinced I want to sell it. If a decent proce I might want to use to buy something else (don't belive I would get as good a price if I trade in), so this is not necessarily about selling, and I believe, if i put on ebay and get the reserve wrong, then I would possibly get no bidding (if too high) or if too low, then I risk getting stuck with selling too low. I know it should work as a market test, but.....Thanks again for ideas though!


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

watchking1 said:


> $600-$800 depending on condition/boxes/papers. Niche Omega so not a big market. More popular Euro watch and is small in size....
> 
> Take some good pictures with a good solid watch description and put it up on eBay. Let the market decide the true value.


Thanks watchking1. Did have delusions of grandeur when realised appears to be quite rare, and the fact Omega collection says one of their most collectible, but as you say, seems to be almost no market.

Ah, the size issue again. Strange in a way. After all, bigger isn't always better, as the advice columns repeat ad nauseam!

Cheers again for the guidance on price though. Those numbers are beginning to sound rightish (damn!).


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

David Spalding said:


> Didn't someone ask recently about this very same watch? :huh:
> 
> OP, please read the "new members start here" thread in the Introduce Yourself section, it will make some things transparent.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarification, and again, many apologies for any offence caused! Just thought such an apparently erudite forum may have some clues. I must add, I was not expecting some definitive number, just approx guidance. Appreciate that there is no necessarily exact way to guage the market.

As i say, did take up the Completed Auctions section on ebay, but nothing came up on the search. Cheers for thoughts though.


----------



## DaveOS (May 9, 2010)

Not sure what RLT is?

Mr Doolally?

Is this a wind up?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

mrdoolally said:


> Not sure what RLT is.


:huh:

check the banner at the top of the forum...:rofl:


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

86latour said:


> Drum2000 said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go -  link
> ...


OK, I appreciate that I did not approach this the right way, and yet again, I apologise! However, such condescension is deeply not appreciated, and since that was the initial response, rather than a friendly effort to explain, I was taken aback. Drums Google link may have made you laugh, but assumed I was stupid enough to not have tried that first, and I can assure you I am not some thicko. Hence, I will now leave you alone, unless some one else has any other useful and positive contribution.

Again, thanks to those who have made positive, useful contributions, and I will be far more cautious in future before wondering into forums!


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Dave O said:


> Not sure what RLT is?
> 
> Mr Doolally?
> 
> Is this a wind up?


more of a quartz, Dave :lol: :rofl: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

Dave O said:


> Not sure what RLT is?
> 
> Mr Doolally?
> 
> Is this a wind up?


NO! What do you suppose my motivation would be to wind you up? I'll check it out.


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

sparrow said:


> mrdoolally said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what RLT is.
> ...


Thanks. Will do.


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

sparrow said:


> Dave O said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure what RLT is?
> ...


Very sharp!


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

As you may have surmised, the forum is run and more importantly, paid for by Mr T ( no relation, probably? )

There are regular "one post wonders" who appear and ask for values of watches, straps, buckles and any other number of horological related goodies without bothering to find out themselves. As others have said, the forum is more of a watch related community and first posts such as yours tend to be met with a similar response.

However, kudos for sticking around and replying. Perhaps a few more posts about you and your watches will open a few doors and you may find more than you were looking for B)


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I'll play nice :to_become_senile:

RLT is the lovely host of the watch forum, he runs the forum as well as his online shopfront - his watches are well worth a look if you have a general interest too: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/

I recommend introducing yourself here: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showforum=26 and i would also recommend reading through this thread, as it gives some good pointers as to how to get involved in the RLT forum and how to get the most from it: http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=62353

I'd like to see a few photos of your Omega too, there's a guide on the main board, or you can look at my fringe guide i made a while back:http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=61348

Enjoy RLT :hi:


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

Odo said:


> As you may have surmised, the forum is run and more importantly, paid for by Mr T ( no relation, probably? )
> 
> There are regular "one post wonders" who appear and ask for values of watches, straps, buckles and any other number of horological related goodies without bothering to find out themselves. As others have said, the forum is more of a watch related community and first posts such as yours tend to be met with a similar response.
> 
> However, kudos for sticking around and replying. Perhaps a few more posts about you and your watches will open a few doors and you may find more than you were looking for B)


Yes, I have now surmised. Sorry Mr Taylor!!!

I did try to hunt down answers elsewhere before I came here, but searches were either circular, or useless, and yes, I did just dive in (waterproof to 120M!)

Have now understood the diplomatic errors..but might suggest that assuming makes a a*******s of the assumptives!

As I said above, sadly I do not have watches (plural) well,, at least I won't mention the bloody awful Oris thing i got as a present a year or so back, for fear of offending afficionados.

I think that the subject has probably run its course, and I am sure some of you will be happy to hear that I don't want to waste anyones time further!

If I do sell and buy something interesting I may return and let you know. I do admire great watches, but do not think I will ever be in a position to gather a collection, as three teenage daughters tend to eat money!


----------



## mrdoolally (May 13, 2011)

sparrow said:


> I'll play nice :to_become_senile:
> 
> RLT is the lovely host of the watch forum, he runs the forum as well as his online shopfront - his watches are well worth a look if you have a general interest too: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/
> 
> ...


As an apology to the less sarcy here, I will try to put up some pics as you ask.


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

mrdoolally said:


> I won't mention the bloody awful Oris thing i got as a present a year or so back, for fear of offending afficionados.


I've never seen an Oris I didn't like :man_in_love:


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

sparrow said:


> mrdoolally said:
> 
> 
> > I won't mention the bloody awful Oris thing i got as a present a year or so back, for fear of offending afficionados.
> ...


Indeed! We need pictures before we can concur


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

mrdoolally said:


> 86latour said:
> 
> 
> > Drum2000 said:
> ...


No attack. It's just that you hadn't mentioned googling it and when I did I immediately came up with an ebay listing. That's all. No Malice.


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

sparrow said:


> mrdoolally said:
> 
> 
> > I won't mention the bloody awful Oris thing i got as a present a year or so back, for fear of offending afficionados.
> ...


Don't knock the Oris, I've got a Big Crown Original and love it, if I had the cash I'd have a Chronoris, Flightimer and a TT1!

Which model have you got and why don't you like it??


----------

